
Ask HN: Great resources for learning vim? - HiroshiSan
I would like to learn vim to a proficient level, what are some wonderful resources aside from vimtutor that can help me get there?
======
dontJudge

        :help
    
        :only
    

Start reading the built in docs. They are pretty good.

------
augbot
[https://vim-adventures.com](https://vim-adventures.com)

------
knopkop_
$ vimtutor

